# Filters



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

What filter works better: Box Filters or Bio-Wheel Filters? I have a box filter (I'm not sure if that's the right name) and I think I'm going to replace it with the Bio-Wheel one. Any advice?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

IMO Bio-wheel filters are hard to match in terms of biological filtration. And, on a less-important note, the spinning wheel is pretty cool. It also takes up less room than a box filter, and just hangs in the back or side instead. 

I would definitely switch to a bio-wheel.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bio wheel is a bad choice though if you have frequent power-outages. Its out of the water so is going to dry out and loose all its bacteria pretty quick if you are not their to intervene... its a double blow since it is the most bacteria friendly part of the filter...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't switch, use both. Then you are ready for the next tank. 

Box filters are cheap and safe for fry and low-flow fish, but air-driven filters don't have the same capacity of the powered ones, so you can't stock as heavily. But the HOBs will cost you more for media cartridges and electricity.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Currently the box filter that I have is for a 10 gallon tank. I am trying to get a bigger, 29 gallon tank, which, instead of getting a box filter, I would get a bio wheel filter. If I put both in, and the BIO wheel fails, will the box filter be able to sustain the tank for more than 24 hours? I think its around 100 GPH


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Bio-wheels are all hype, there was a lot of research done on those, and basically, it all for show. If your going to get a hang on back power filter go with an AquaClear or Fluval C series. Then use both. If you have a box filter might as well use it. 

Remember (this is pretty much my catch phrase on here) There is no such thing as "too much filtration" but there is such thing as too much flow (from the filters of course. That probably wont ever happen though).


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

AquariumTech said:


> Bio-wheels are all hype, there was a lot of research done on those, and basically, it all for show.


Do you have a link or something to the study? A couple of aquarists I trust really believe in bio-wheel filters...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't use the bio-wheels because in the past i have had the shafts wear into the housing..and the wheels bind..and when the wheels don't turn you have a whole lot of nothing...and the only way to fix it is ti replace the filter box..for a HOB i only use the Aquaclears...and i only have to replace the foam block every couple of years...not every couple of weeks..


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if the shaft does wear into its housing, it is supposed to come with little bushings so this wont happen. Also, the Bio-wheel still works even if it doesn't spin. It actually states this in the directions when you buy a Bio-wheel new.. I am using two different models of the bio-wheel right now, and I have had no problems whatsoever. My bushings are in place and when my wheel stops turning I can just take them out and clean them, and even if I don't the wheel still works the same biologically speaking.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

And I am not saying anything against Aquaclear's either, they make a great product. I actually use their foam blocks as pre-filters for all my stuff, powerheads included.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

This isnt the actual study link, but an interesting article I read: 
http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2006/12/do-bio-wheels-really-work.html

It makes 100% sense too I kind of figured most of it on my own from my own use. With modifications though, in theory it could work; I think it mentions something about it in that particular article.



The only thing that needs to be replaced in the AquaClears is the carbon. The foam or bio-max doesnt need to be replaced until they fall apart, which wont be for years (I have a sponge 15 years old, I wash it out every once in a while of course, the bio-max lasts even longer).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use all sorts of filters. In the bio-wheels, I prefer the Emperors, because the spray bar keeps the biowheel turning. The other kind will sometimes stop because of mineral deposits on the bearing. You can deal with it by cleaning them regularly. But the spray bar causes more evaporation. And all the bio-wheels evaporate more than non-biowheels. IMO, there are good things and bad things about every filter I have used. I'm not in love with any tech, if I can get it to work, I'll use it somewhere.


----------



## Fishy mama (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info on filters. I am searching for one for a 56 gallon that I'm upgrading to, and I found this very informative.


----------

